# [ICS] Phone + GV Dialer?



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Problem*: ICS Phone.apk does not appear or work in CM9 (0.5 Alpha)

*Indepth*: I have GV Dialer (which rings your google voice registered number).

https://market.andro...cpedia.gvdialer

When I was running CM7, I used the default dialer perfectly fine (then GV Dialer activated the phone call). However now with CM9, I see the dialer.apk exists in the system/app folder but I cannot access it.

Has anyone been able to use any dialer?.

*Note 1*: I have GrooveIP as well, but I don't want to make calls _from_ my touchpad. I just want to use my touchpad to dial a number and have GV Dialer ring my home phone.

*Note 2*: The only reason I don't want to dial with GV Dialer is that it's not made for a tablet, and dialing is a field rather then a numpad. It is very un-intuative. However GV Dialer accepts intents from other apps (which on my phone it was just the phone.apk app)

Any ideas?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

The microphone doesn't work in CM9 yet, so...

EDIT: But Groove definitely does ring the phones, if you wanted to try that.


----------



## Jayb222 (Jul 16, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> The microphone doesn't work in CM9 yet, so...
> 
> EDIT: But Groove definitely does ring the phones, if you wanted to try that.


I just used google voice search and it heard me and searched what I said. Is my touch pad haunted?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> The microphone doesn't work in CM9 yet, so...
> 
> EDIT: But Groove definitely does ring the phones, if you wanted to try that.


Right but GV Dialer rings my _house_ phone. Not my HP Touchpad (so broken mic is not an issue). Problem is the dialer on that app looks bad and not really made for tablets.

So I'm trying to make the phone.apk that comes with the ICS-apps work, but no go


----------



## Zanthexter (Oct 20, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> I just used google voice search and it heard me and searched what I said. Is my touch pad haunted?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


Except that the OP said that he doesn't want to use his TP as a phone, so whether or not the mic or Bluetooh work is irrelevant.

He wants to be able to dial USING THE NUMERIC KEYPAD and the GV Dialer app, (Which is not the same app as GrooveIP) and have Google Voice kick off a call to his home phone, then after he answers, call the person he wants to speak with and conference the calls together. This is how Google Voice works if you are using the web site to place a call and it's super convenient to see a number in an email or on a web page, be able to click it, have your phone ring, and once you answer be connected to the person you're calling.

The GV Dialer app ties in to the normal Android dialer, so you get "tap to call" in things like Google Maps, and don't need to open up the web site and dial that way. That's what he says isn't working.

The GrooveIP app actually lets you use your tablet as a phone. That can work well as a big speakerphone or with BlueTooth. (I haven't tried it on the TP, but use it on my HTC View all the time. If it wasn't for the high latency, I'd make it a primary phone.)

It's really unfortunate that the cell phone companies decided that only a fool would want to use their tablet as a phone. Personally I think they work pretty well, just not held up to the side of your face like the jokers make fun of. Then again, I'm so used to Bluetooth, that even holding a regular office phone to my face feels kinda weird and awkward. And the cord is SOOOO 90's....


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

well it should tell you in the app compatability device list that it will work on cm7 and not on cm9


----------

